# r/hedgehog



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Sooo are any of you lovely HHC members also Redditors? If you haven't heard of reddit, go to www.reddit.com and check it out.
And once you do that, go to www.reddit.com/r/hedgehog and check that out!

I would like to get some more of us over there. They seem like a good community, and they suggest HHC fairly often, but some of the "experts" that post quite frequently have differing opinions than some of our experts here and I don't know how much they are to be trusted. I just think it would be good to get some of us over there answering questions.

Also, people tend to be quite rude when hedgehogs are the subject(I have no idea why. It's ridiculous. I know they are a "fad" animal but no reason to be rude.) and they need some of our kindness over there also.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds interesting I'll join. More opinions and experts means just more varied info. Like medical journals :lol:


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes :lol: i was actualy thinking about posting the exact same thing the other day when i was browsing through, some of the hedgie names looked kinda familiar and i was wondering :?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I fell for the similar hedgie name thing. (by the way I'm easy to find, I use the same username for everything. Actually you could google it and find my whole life played out probably :roll: ) I saw a girl with a hedgie named Felix and was like Are you lehaley from HHC??? And she was like HHC...? Oh hedgehog central! No I don't post there.


haha.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG THERE'S A HEDGEHOG REDDIT?!?!?!?!!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

lehaley said:


> OMG THERE'S A HEDGEHOG REDDIT?!?!?!?!!


 yeah 
For some reason I couldn't ever find it when I searched for it though. I was seconds away from making one myself and was just reading random hedgehog posts and then someone suggested it! The one who posts on there a lot(I think their name is HedgehogFan) always suggests us or says "there was a thread on HHC recently..." So I'm really curious if they post on here too and we just don't know it! 

Also, looks like there will be too felix the hedgie owners on r/hedgehog now haha!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm a Reddit lurker. My boyfriend got me hooked on it about a month ago and I spend easily an hour there every day, but I haven't made an account yet. I finally just did.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

lehaley said:


> I'm a Reddit lurker. My boyfriend got me hooked on it about a month ago and I spend easily an hour there every day, but I haven't made an account yet. I finally just did.


Yay! Join us! haha. I've been an active redditor for a little over 2 years now lol. It is amazing how many people you find out use reddit that you would never expect before. One day my older brother(6 years older than me) said some joke that I read on reddit that day and I was like "dane.....are you a redditor?" and we were both like omg no way!!! haha. And then I later found out my oldest brother(8 years older) is a redditor too haha.

Did you know there is an ilstu subreddit?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> Did you know there is an ilstu subreddit?


YES!!! I'm particularly fond of the creepy Al Bowman picture in the background.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lots of people come to HHC and become instant experts and splinter off and make other groups, not saying this is the case but it does happen a lot, esp. on youtube, anyone can make a channel.  Be careful more info is not always a good thing.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Lots of people come to HHC and become instant experts and splinter off and make other groups, not saying this is the case but it does happen a lot, esp. on youtube, anyone can make a channel.  Be careful more info is not always a good thing.


It's true. I've seen this A LOT on youtube. It seems like information regarding hedgehog care is constantly being modified in little ways, so it's not surprising that people who only briefly visit HHC may not always have the most correct ideas/info. I've tried to politely make suggestions to people who post incorrect information in youtube care videos, but a lot of the time I just get yelled at.


----------

